# Sand vs Kitty Litter vs Oil Dry For Walking Traction



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Oil Dry $0.24 lb
Kitty Litter $0.17 lb
Sand $0.07 lb

I bought a bag of each today. I want to see which gives the best walking traction after I salt a small parking lot and side walk. Price is actually a secondary consideration. Try to not have any slip and falls. Can anyone share their knowledge with me? Thanx / Rick


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Im not trying to be a dumba$$ but isn't this is what salt or ice melt is for?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

No, you are not a dumba$$. You ask a good question. I use the salt to melt the ice. I try not to use more than I need due to potential property damage. I use sand or kitty litter or oil dry for traction. Trying to find out what will give me best results.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Oil dry and kitty litter are made of DE, both break down to some slick stuff when saturated. Sand doesn't.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

In my experience, kitty litter turns into a slimy, gooey, slick-as-snot mess.

Even if it didn't, sand is the less offensive option when it sticks to shoes and gets tracked indoors.


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

mnglocker;1585550 said:


> Oil dry and kitty litter are made of DE, both break down to some slick stuff when saturated. Sand doesn't.


He is correct I would use sand. I have used oil dry in a pinch and it worked but would not recommend on regular basis.


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

And sand will always be cheapest by far


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

How bout traction grit. Has a little bit more heavy material than sand making it better for traction as well as not clumping in spots and slopes. Use it for getting my truck unstuck once in a while.


----------

